# mein teich momentaner stand



## rcm2602 (7. Mai 2009)

tag an alle

so sieht es momentan bei mir im garten aus.
brauche nun noch pflanzen im und um den teich und evtl ein licht im teich.
was könnt ihr mir für tips geben?


----------



## ems-jade (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

Hallo RCM

Im Teich hast Du viele Möglichkeiten kannst hier im Forum viel erfahren.
Um Deinen Teich geht auch viel. 
An der Sichtseite vielleicht ein kleiner "Steingarten" die Pflanzen bleiben
niedrig und versperren nicht die Sicht. An einer Seite ein paar Kräuter davon hast Du auch noch was. Der Rest vielleicht höhere schlanke Stauden.

Oder so ähnlich

Gruß
Frank


----------



## axel (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

Hi


Dann mal herzlich :Willkommen2Willkommen 

Das sieht ja bei Dir schon ganz Ordentlich aus 
Hast Du auch einen Vornamen für uns ?
Mit Licht würd ich im Moment noch nichts machen .
Fang erst mal mit dem Bepflanzen an .
Ich empfehle Dir Wasserschwertlilie, Wasserminze , Blutweigerich, Gauklerblume,Bachbunge,Hechtkraut, Sumpfdotterblume,für den Teich .

Lg
axel


----------



## rcm2602 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

logo habe ich nen namen für euch: Ron

wo setze ich welche pflanzen ein?
und worauf muß ich beim bepflanzen achten?
welche pflanzen im teich und welche außerhalb?
welche schwimmenden pflanzen?
kräuter habe ich schon in einem anderen teil des gartens.
steingarten an die front habe ich mir auch schon überlegt.
was gibt es da außer hauswurz??


----------



## Inken (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

Hallo rcm2602!!

Was für ein hübscher Mini!! Und so liebevoll angelegt! 

Aber viel zu aufgeräumt! 

Hast du schon Pflanzsubstrat eingebracht? Mindestens 5cm Spielsand wären gut, besser noch ein wenig mehr! Du hast doch sicher auch diesen bepflanzbaren Rand oberhalb der Schüssel? Dahinein passen wunderbar ein paar Sumpfdotterblumen, ein bisschen Gauklerblume (obwohl man hier aufpassen muss, dass sie nicht über die Kapillarsperre krabbelt..- , eine Simse, oder ein wenig __ Froschlöffel! 
Auf den Grund des Teiches gehört auf jedes Fall eine __ Zwergseerose! Sie hat auch den Vorteil, das Wasser ein wenig zu beschatten, da es sich im Sommer doch schnell aufheizen wird. 
In unserem Mini hatten wir auch __ Papageienfeder und Tannenwedel zum Wasserreinigen und zwei Krebsscheren. Und irgendwie war da auch noch Platz für einen __ Blutweiderich, obwohl der nicht zwingend nasse Füße haben muss, den kann man auch gut in den Außenbereich setzen. 
Vielleicht noch die eine oder andere __ Iris oder Funkie um den Teich setzen und einen __ Froschbiss und -wenn es wärmer ist- ein bisschen Wasserhyazinthe auf's Wasser legen...

Wir hatten derzeit an unserem Mini eine Stelle bis an den Rand heran mit Steinen ausgelegt. So kommt man besser an das Wasser heran, sei's um Blätter abzufischen oder das Leben im Teich besser beobachten zu können.. 

Das hört sich vielleicht nach einem großen Durcheinander an, sah aber ganz nett aus!


 Au weia, fast hätt' ich's vergessen: :willkommen !!


----------



## ems-jade (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

Hallo Ron

Pflanzen für den Steingarten gibt es einige.
Z.B. __ Hornkraut oder __ Gänsekresse.
Am besten mal Googeln

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Inken (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

Hallo Ron!

Hier geht es in die Miniteich-Abteilung. Wenn du hier bei den Teichbesitzern die Profile anklickst und ein wenig durch die Alben stöberst, wirst du bestimmt viele Ideen sammeln können!


----------



## rcm2602 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

@inken

wo soll ich pflanzensupstrat einbringen?und wo 5cm spielsand?
so einen and habe ich!kann man da die erde direkt ein tun??oder wie pflanze ich da?
die pflanzen deiner aufzählung gehören alle in den teich??
hast du ein bild von deinem teich?

danke mal an alle für die bisherigen antworten!!


----------



## Inken (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

Hallo Ron! 

Vorab ein Foto von unserem Mini, kurz bevor er entfernt wurde. Hier kann man die verschiedenen Pflanzebenen gut erkennen, diese "Rinnen" meinte ich mit bepflanzbarem Rand. Die hat eure Schale doch bestimmt auch?

 

In diese "Rinnen" und auf den Grund des Teiches bringst du den Sand ein. Der Sand ist das Substrat. Wahrscheinlich ist dein Wasser dann für ein paar Tage milchig, aber das sollte sich wieder legen! Und in den Sand setzt du dann die Pflänzchen. Auf Erde im Teich solltest du verzichten, damit meine ich jetzt richtig humoröse schwarze Pflanzerde. Denn sie birgt sehr viele Nährstoffe, die dann die Algen anlocken. Viele schwören auch darauf, die Pflanzerde von den Wurzeln abzuspülen, bevor man sie in den Sand pflanzt. Ich werd's an unserem neuen Teich auch so handhaben.

In der Pflanzrinne hatte ich: Sumpfdotterblumen, Gauklerblume, eine oder zwei Simsen, __ Froschlöffel, __ Wollgras..
Unterwasser: __ Zwergseerose, Tannenwedel, __ Papageienfeder, __ Hornkraut
Schwimmpflanzen: __ Krebsschere, __ Froschbiss, Wasserhyazinthe oder __ Muschelblume
Außerhalb der Schale: __ Iris, __ Funkien 

Das waren meine Ideen! 

Der __ Blutweiderich ist eine Staude, die bei mir auf dem Grund des Teiches wuchs. Anfangs mit Topf ins Wasser gestellt und irgendwann den Topf aufgeschnitten und entfernt, weil das Wurzelwerk zu groß wurde. Bei meiner Mutter wächst er allerdings ganz normal im Garten, völlig ohne Teich! 

Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Teichlein:  
Auf dem 2. Bild siehst du links die Staude mit den hohen, lila Blüten? Das ist der __ Weiderich!

Unter Wasser:  

Den __ Rohrkolben habe ich gehasst, wie die Pest! :evil Ruckzuck wuchert er den Teich völlig zu!


----------



## rcm2602 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

nehme ich da ganz normalen sand??bleibt der liegen?kommt auf den teichboden auch etwas z.b. kiesel oder auch sand?


----------



## Inken (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

Hallo Ron!

Der Sand wird schon liegenbleiben! Wir haben unseren Sand aus einer Sandkuhle in der Nähe geholt, sehr gelb, also ziemlich hoher Lehmanteil. Das Wasser war nur einen Tag lang etwas trüb, hat sich schnell wieder gelegt. Allerdings haben wir erst den Sand eingebracht und dann langsam Wasser drauflaufen lassen.

Du kannst den Sand auch mit kleinen Kieseln mischen, oder du streust nach dem Bepflanzen eine dünne Schicht Kiesel auf den Sand, dann können sich die neuen Pflanzen vielleicht besser festhalten.

Wir haben im letzten Sommer noch eine Schicht Quarzsand eingefüllt, da schäumte und mullte gar nix! Sah aus, wie eine kleine Lagune!  Zum Herbst sah man von der weißen Pracht nicht mehr viel, das erledigt die Natur dann allein!  Soll aber ja auch so sein! 

Du kannst dafür einfachen Spielkastensand oder Bausand nehmen. Auf den Grund des Teiches gehört auch eine Schicht, dort willst du doch Pflanzen hinsetzen!


----------



## rcm2602 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

das ist ja praktisch spielsand habe ich noch vom befüllen der ränder zwischen teichbecken und erde.habe hier gelesen das der sand einen lehmnteil von 20-30%haben soll!?ist das bei spielsand so?
wenn ich am boden sand habe wird der nicht durch die pumbe verwirbelt?
könnte ich eigentlich auch 2-3 goldfische oder andere kleine fische in den teich setzen?


----------



## Inken (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

Also wenn ich du wäre, mit naggischtem Teich und einem Haufen Bausand daneben, dann würde ich loslegen! 

Die Pumpe hat bei uns nie was aufgewirbelt! 

Aber Fische in 500l? Nee, das lass mal lieber. Da kommt genug Getier von ganz alleine! 500l ist wirklich zu klein... :?


----------



## rcm2602 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

inken mal so zwischendurch vielen lieben dank für deine tips!!!!
morgen werde ich pflanzen kaufen gehen und dann gehts los!
hoffe ich finde hier in der nähe was wo es gute pflanzen gibt!
werde berichten wie es gelaufen st und was ich bekomme habe


----------



## Inken (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

Viel Erfolg! Bin gespannt, was draus wird!


----------



## rcm2602 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

ich auch


----------



## rcm2602 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

ich muß jetzt leider mal blöd fragen aber es geht nicht anders!!
muß man schwimmpflanzen auch eingraben??
sorry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

Hi,

wie z.B. Wasserfarn oder __ Froschbiss: nein


----------



## rcm2602 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

genau das meinte ich!
DANKE


----------



## rcm2602 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

so schaut er nach dem heutigen tag aus!!


----------



## axel (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein teich momentaner stand*

Prima 

Das sind ja schon ordentlich viel Wasserpflanzen .
Ich drück die Daumen das sie alle gut wachsen .

lg
axel


----------

